# cómo elegir un potenciómetro



## goekone (Dic 21, 2009)

hola 

tengo un transformador de 12V (16 reales) y 500 mA, y quiero saber qué potenciómetro (u otro componente) tengo que usar para convertir este voltaje de 0 hasta sus 16V, y cómo hacer ese cálculo. 

osea, para saber que potenciometro es necesario, ¿que datos lo definirían? la resistencia máxima y algo mas, como la intensidad que resiste o algo así? 

el objetivo es calentar un hilo de nicrom (para cortar foam), y supongo que es el voltaje que le llegue lo que le da ese nivel de mayor o menor calentamiento, pero quizá me equivoco y sea la intensidad (¿?). 

muchas gracias!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 21, 2009)

1) Ningún potenciómetro te permitirá por si solo hacer lo que pretendes, si se podría implementar un ajuste por *PWM* (Ver Foro)
2) Tal ves podrías agregar un *Dimmer* (Ver Foro) entre el primario y la línea de alimentación eléctrica domiciliaria y ajustar tensión con este.
3) 12 V 0,5A del transformador me parece, salvo que el alambre sea muy fino, que no te alcanza para lo que pretendes.
4) Podrías ver de agregar al transformador otro secundario de unas 5 vueltas de alambre bastante grueso y ver si te alcanza para calentar el alambre.


----------



## goekone (Dic 22, 2009)

hola
gracias por contestar tan rápido

a tu punto 3 te contesto que no te preocupes porque efectivamente, el hilo es muy fino, lo he probado con los 12 V directamente y si funciona. 

ademas, el dato del 0.5A parece que no es real; es el que viene en la caja del transformador, pero éste es regulable: transforma desde 3 a 12 V, asi que supongo que a cada uno de esos voltajes le corresponderá un amperaje diferente, ¿cierto?, ademas he encontrado una pequeña tabla con sus valores correspondientes, de 1.35 a 5.4

el diseño lo estoy copiando de una máquina comercial, la he medido y funciona de 4 a 9V (segun regulación), lo que quiero saber es por qué no puedo usar un potenciómetro como resistencia variable para bajar esos 12 V segun necesite que el hilo se caliente menos. es muy importante que el dispositivo sea manejable, y que pueda tenerlo a mano. 

de nuevo gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 22, 2009)

goekone dijo:


> ... lo que quiero saber es por qué no puedo usar un potenciómetro como resistencia variable para bajar esos 12 V segun necesite que el hilo se caliente menos.


No podes usar un potenciometro comun (pista de carbon y barato) porque la pista tiene muy baja capacidad de disipacion --> con poca corriente que le saques ya le haces un agujero+humo.
Si se podria usar un potenciometro *de alambre* (reostato), pero ya no son tan comunes ni baratos.

Ademas tenes que conocer tambien la tension y corriente sobre el alambre para la peor condicion, porque con eso dimensionas el potenciometro (resistencia de pista y disipacion). 

Igualmente, de lo que de, vas a ver que te convienen toda la vida cualquiera de las alternativas que te dio Fogonazo, principalmente el PWM.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:


> .....Si se podria usar un potenciometro *de alambre* (reostato), pero ya no son tan comunes ni baratos.


Para que tengas una idea 






http://www.scram.com.ar/reostatos.html


La diferencia con el equipo comercial que viste es que ese equipo posee un transformador diseñado a la medida de lo que se necesita.


----------



## alexus (Dic 22, 2009)

me quedo con la idea de un dimmer, o pwm, pero tengo entendido que este ultimo para el caso de [AC] es un tanto complejo...

un alambre de nicron de 0.20[m/m] tiene casi 80[ohm] x metro.


----------

